# Radon Slide 9.0 2014 oder Swoop 175 2015



## Avalon1406 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und hoffe ihr reisst mir nicht den kopf für die o.g. Frage ab.
Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten für euch. 
Gewicht: 106 kg
Größe: 193 cm
Baujahr 1973.......trotzdem was Panne im Kopf....;-)

Meine Vorstellungen für den Einsatzbereich des Bikes wären:

Touren, technische Trails, Single trails, das ein und andere Mal in den Bikepark (evtl auch öfter wenn es Fun macht).....aber da dann keine wilden Sachen....Backflips oder so...;-)...Drophöhe bis 1m...oder ins angepasste Gelände auch was mehr...
Könntet Ihr mir da was zu Sagen? Oder Du Bodo? bezüglich Haltbarkeit Rahmen und Empfehlungen?

ich Danke Euch schonmal im voraus.....Gruß carsten


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo und willkommen,
das Slide hat keine offizielle Bikeparkfreigabe, das solltest du bedenken. Je nachdem was du im Park fährst, ist das bestimmt auch mitm Slide möglich, aber prinzipiell ist es halt nicht dafür konzipiert. Für Touren hingegen wäre das Slide besser geeignet, aber anscheinend auch mit dem Swoop machbar, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab (stand meines Wissens nämlich schonmal iwo zur Debatte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2014)

Für Deinen Einsatzzweck gibt es grundsätzlich kein Bike, egal welcher Hersteller. Du kannst mit einem Bikepark Fahrrad nur sehr schwer Touren machen, kommt aber auf die Definition "Touren" an, bei mir sind Touren 50-100km und 1000-2000Hm, bei anderen ev. nur 20-40km und 500-800Hm. Für die kleinen Rundtouren geht das auch mit dem Swoop. Dafür ist es mit dem Slide gefährlich zu hoch zu springen.

Mein Vorschlag: Such Dir nen Bikepark, leih Dir Vorort ein Rad und probiere mal aus ob Dir das Spaß machen könnte,denn eigentlich brauchste 2 Räder um Deinen Wunsch umzusetzen.


----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2014)

Und wegen des Deines Gewichts ist es mit dem Slide sowieso eher grenzwertig. Das swoop verzeiht auch mal eine schlechte Landung und ist da wesentlich robuster gebaut.


----------



## Freerider_13131 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi, zum Slide kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Aber mit dem Swoop geht das was du dir vorstellst. Wir sind etwa vom gleichen Baujahr und ich nutze meinen Swoop auf Touren bis ca. 50 km sowie im Bikepark. Wenn es nur ein Fahrrad sein soll, ist das Swoop ein super Kompromiss. Kann wirklich beides sehr gut.

Grüße


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

Wow.....vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich habe vergessen die Tourenlänge aufzuführen....so zwischen 30 und 70 km aber bei entspanntem Terrain. Ich werde mir mal ein Enduro ausleihen und gucken wie es sich so pedalieren lässt. 
Denke aber das Aufgrund meines Gewichtes schon ein solches gekauft wird. Also vielen dank nochmal für eure Antworten. 
ich komme aus Duisburg und wenn jemand dort mal unterwegs ist oder Touren fährt...einfach melden. Würd mich freuen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

Freerider_13131 schrieb:


> Hi, zum Slide kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Aber mit dem Swoop geht das was du dir vorstellst. Wir sind etwa vom gleichen Baujahr und ich nutze meinen Swoop auf Touren bis ca. 50 km sowie im Bikepark. Wenn es nur ein Fahrrad sein soll, ist das Swoop ein super Kompromiss. Kann wirklich beides sehr gut.
> 
> : welches Swoop fährst du denn? Bist Du mit den Federelementen zufrieden? Habe da über Fox nicht so gutes aus der Produktserie 2012/13 gelesen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2014)

Avalon1406 schrieb:


> Wow.....vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich habe vergessen die Tourenlänge aufzuführen....so zwischen 30 und 70 km aber bei entspanntem Terrain. Ich werde mir mal ein Enduro ausleihen und gucken wie es sich so pedalieren lässt.
> Denke aber das Aufgrund meines Gewichtes schon ein solches gekauft wird. Also vielen dank nochmal für eure Antworten.
> ich komme aus Duisburg und wenn jemand dort mal unterwegs ist oder Touren fährt...einfach melden. Würd mich freuen.
> Gruß Carsten


Also du kannst jede Tour auch mit den Swoop fahren, mußt nur Bedenken dir etwas wehr Zeit zu lassen. Mit den Gewicht kommen beide zurecht ,mit den Park das Swoop ganz klar besser. Habe vor kurzen mit einen viel gelobten 160er von einen
anderen Hersteller eine AM Tour gefahren die ich oft mit den Swoop gefahren bin und bin so fertig gewesen wie schon lange
nicht mehr . Denke das Swoop 175 klettert besser als viel 160er. Der beste aus beiden das 8,0 Expert .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo, danke für deine antwort. cool. ich hatte einen test gelesen wo ein 100 kg tester ein slide 150 9.0 in winterberg den trail sowie so ein spaßtrail gefahren ist und der war rundum zufrieden, sagte allerdings auch das es nicht regelmäßig gefahren werden sollte wegen den parts. 
ich tendiere zzt auch zu dem expert....habe jedoch ein bissl respekt vor dem 27,5 vorderrad bezüglich der haltbarkeit und meinem gewicht.
habt ihr in bonn die möglichkeit bikes zu testen?
gruß carsten


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2014)

Avalon1406 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, danke für deine antwort. cool. ich hatte einen test gelesen wo ein 100 kg tester ein slide 150 9.0 in winterberg den trail sowie so ein spaßtrail gefahren ist und der war rundum zufrieden, sagte allerdings auch das es nicht regelmäßig gefahren werden sollte wegen den parts.
> ich tendiere zzt auch zu dem expert....habe jedoch ein bissl respekt vor dem 27,5 vorderrad bezüglich der haltbarkeit und meinem gewicht.
> habt ihr in bonn die möglichkeit bikes zu testen?
> gruß carsten


Der Laufradsatz ist nur guter Durchschnitt aber 27,5 und 26 kein unterschied .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Freerider_13131 (24. Oktober 2014)

@Avalon 

Ich habe 7er und das 8er se. Beide 2014.

Die Federelemente gefallen mir im 8er besser. Anfangs War es anders herum. Im 7er habe ich jetzt den Vivid coil (2014). Die Foxgabel im 8er Se ist wirklich
top. Allerdings kenne ich sie schon sehr gut und mache das Setup der Strecke entsprechend. Über die 2013 er Gabel kann ich nichts sagen, die ist schon etwas anders und braucht auch deutlich weniger Druck/Bar.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass die Fox besser angepasst werden kann, die Rockshox hingegen funktioniert auch bei nicht angepasster Einstellung recht gut (dann aber schlechter als die Fox).

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

ah, ok. naja, da kann man in zukunft ja mal was passendes austauschen. da du ja die entwicklung der bikes amchst, wie schaut es mit der rahmengröße bei mir dann aus? 22 beim slide aber beim swoop?? komme ich da auch bei touren mit 20 hin? bin 193 cm und die beinlänge ist 91, armlänge 65 (mitte hand), oberkörper 55.....kann man die bikes im shop auch probefahren? ne teststrecke?
gruß carsten


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

@Freerider 13131
ok..gleich 2....nicht schlecht..
hast du die bikes probe gefahren? wenn ja, wo denn? ich weiß nicht genau wegen der größen, 20 beim swoop oder 22 slide? fahre jetzt ein 21,5 ht von trek und für die langen touren und training ausreichen aber trägen wenn es mal um die ecken gehen soll.- möchte meinen rücken mit einem zu kleinen rahmen ja auch net belasten....
lg c


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2014)

Avalon1406 schrieb:


> ah, ok. naja, da kann man in zukunft ja mal was passendes austauschen. da du ja die entwicklung der bikes amchst, wie schaut es mit der rahmengröße bei mir dann aus? 22 beim slide aber beim swoop?? komme ich da auch bei touren mit 20 hin? bin 193 cm und die beinlänge ist 91, armlänge 65 (mitte hand), oberkörper 55.....kann man die bikes im shop auch probefahren? ne teststrecke?
> gruß carsten


Ja Passt beim Swoop geht bis so bis 95 / 70.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja Passt beim Swoop geht bis so bis 95 / 70.  Gruß Bodo



super, na dann morgen mal ab nach bonn und angucken.....danke dir.

gruß carsten


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/kzt9UggRcHU?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

hier könnt ihr ein vid sehen wie ich mir den einsatzbereich vorstelle..


----------



## Freerider_13131 (24. Oktober 2014)

@Avalon, 


Falls dir das weiter hilft, hatte vorher einen Trek in 18,5 (war mir zu klein) jetzt hab ich die Swoops in 20 Zoll. Beim Downhill-ballern super, wenn ich nur Spaß haben möchte wäre eine Nummer kleiner glaube ich besser. Bin übrigens knapp über 181cm.

Hier noch mein Einsatzgebiet im Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

@Freerider 

schickes bild.....ist das ein swoop 210? mit dem grünen lenker? 
ich wollte mir die bikes mal in bonn anschauen....bin früher bmx gefahren und denke das ich evtl schnell wieder was von dem bike fordern könnte....will ja eigentlich nicht aaaabbbeeeerr......du kennst es ja...


----------



## Freerider_13131 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hi, nein das ist mein 175 er (das 7er.) Habe den Lenker wegen mehr rise (und ein wenig der coolen Farbe wegen) getauscht. Der Vorbau ist jetzt auch nur 40 mm lang. Hier kannst du es besser sehen. Lg


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

aaahhhh...jetzt weiß ich welches das ist....
schickes ding.....habs mir bei ebay kleinanzeigen angesehen......kannst du denn darauf sitzen und pedalieren wie bei einem tourer? ich muß da echt hin und mal fahren....


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

hast du auch ein video von deiner fahrt oder fahrten gemacht?


----------



## Freerider_13131 (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Gopro läuft immer mit. Das sind Sreenshots aus meinem letzten Video (gemacht vor ca. zwei Wochen). Wir fahren dort gemeinsam, mein Sohn und ich. Sobald ich GEMA freie Musik finde wird es bei YouTube hochgeladen.

Das Bike ist nicht aus den Kleinanzeigen, möglicherweise hast du ein anderes gesehen. Mit meinen 180cm sitzt ich eher bequem als gedrungen darauf. Könnte sogar eine Nummer kleiner sein. Hier noch das 8er se


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

cool. nein, ich hatte eines dort gesehen...
hier ist nochmal ein video, sowas stelle ich mir dann vor...da ist mit einem spectral gefahren...ähnlich dem slide 150.....würdest du da trotzdem das swoop nehmen?


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Oktober 2014)

also das wären die geplanten eionsatzgebiete...


----------



## Freerider_13131 (24. Oktober 2014)

Klar geht es damit. Mein 8er klettert überall hoch und kommt sicher wieder runter. Nutze ihn auch für die tägliche Runde. Mit schnellen CC Bikes wirst du nicht lange mithalten können - aber willst du das überhaupt. Dafür hast du bei der Abfahrt viel mehr Spaß und Bikepark geht auch damit.

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir nur den 210er für Bikepark - Einsätze zu holen und einen Carbon Slide für die Hausrunde. Das Problem ist, dass ich jedes Bike doppelt holen muss, weil mein Junge immer mit fährt. Zur Zeit fehlt jedoch noch die Genehmigung der Frau (-Finanzminister in unserem Hause). Hab aber noch ein paar Wochen Zeit, bis die neue Parksaison anfängt.

Fahr am besten nach Bonn und fahre die Bikes mal Probe. Wenn dir das Modell passt, nimm es mit. Wenn du dich aber unwohl fühlst lass lieber stehen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich an Sachen die einem am Bike nicht passen, nie wirklich gewöhnt. Auswahl haben die da genug, und freundlich sind sie auch. Lg


----------



## Avalon1406 (25. Oktober 2014)

hi, heute hat mir ein bekannter ein trek remedy 7 costumaufbau zu einem unschlagbaren preis angeboten.....ist das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2014)

Nein, du bist im Radon Forum


----------



## Avalon1406 (26. Oktober 2014)

*Schande auf mein Haupt*
Ich weiß....allerdings kann ich die Tatsache des Angebotes nicht außer acht lassen...wäre also über eine neutrale Meinungecht erfreut und dankbar...ursprünglich ging es ja um Radon...
 Gruss Carsten


----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2014)

Das Remedy ist nur mit dem Slide zu vergleichen. 

Fahr einfach mal mit dem Remedy. Wenn es passt, nimmste das. Beim Radon weißt du ja nicht, ob es passt, oder ?


----------



## Freerider_13131 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hatte auch das 2013 er Remedy 8. Auf Tour war es  ok und sehr verspielt. Im Bikepark eher schlecht. Der Floatdämpfer im Remedy rauscht zu schnell durch den Federweg. Das bedeutet, du erhöhst den Druck und verzichtest dadurch auf Komfort. Im Park kommst du damit auch überall runter, viel mehr Spaß hast du aber ganz klar mit dem Swoop. Lg


----------



## Avalon1406 (26. Oktober 2014)

ne, leider noch nicht...wollte aber das radon oder besser beide mal testen..swoop und slide....mir soll es daher nicht auf ein paar hundert euronen ankommen. zumal ich das dämpferproblem auch schon gehört habe....danke euch trotzdem für die aufnahme des fremdherstellers in diesem threat..
@Freerider 
woher kommst du?


----------



## Freerider_13131 (26. Oktober 2014)

@Avalon

MH a.d.R


----------



## Avalon1406 (27. Oktober 2014)

...........................umme ecke rum.......
ich in duisburg.....na dann......wohin fährst du wenn es in den park geht? wo kann man hier fahren?
lg


----------



## Freerider_13131 (27. Oktober 2014)

Winterberg, dieses Jahr ca 20 Tage (3x eine Woche Bikepark).

Ansonsten; Düsseldorf Grafenberg, Essen Kettwig, Ratingen und Mülheim in den Wäldern. Lg


----------



## Avalon1406 (27. Oktober 2014)

moin....super......wenn ich dann mal hilfe bei strecken brauch...;-)
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrWicked (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leutz, 
ich fahre für lockere Touren mit Familie oder Strecke das Slide 130 29er. Für den groben Einsatz im Gelände fahre ich das Swoop175 9.0 .Durch die absenkbare Federgabel vorne kannst du auch noch gut bergauf radeln. Bergab ist das Teil ne echte Waffe.
Man hat genügend Federwegsreseven wenns mal richtig ruppig wird. Bei uns im Mtb Club fahren auch 2 Leute das Slide 150 E2 die allerdings nicht so zufrieden sind (hängt vielleicht auch vom Fahrstil ab).Ich persönlich habe eine gute Wahl getroffen, auf jedenfall Probefahren , entweder bei einen Club oder bei H&S Bike Discount Bonn(hab beides in Erwägung gezogen).


----------

